# Barrys 2-8-0



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

I am getting a 2-8-0 conversion for my Bachnann 4-6-0. Does anyone have any pictures of what they have done to their's to change the look of the engine, or tender? Mine will have the small wheels, and I am planning to raise the sides on the tender. Thanks for the ideas. Mine is the #25 C&S .


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

So you want to change from a 4-6-0 to a 2-8-0?? 

Barry does make a 4-6-0 drive conversion for bachman locos. As far as the marry of the 2-8-0 drive to a 4-6-0 chasis you are going to have to do a lot of modification. First you have a scale issue, the 4-6-0 is 1:22.5 and the 2-8-0 is 1:20.3. The 2-8-0 drive mechanism is going to be oversized for the 4-6-0. If you buy the 4-6-0 BBT then I think it is actually pretty easy. I have not done one personally but many here have and have said it not that difficult.


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Barry is doing the install for me. I am just trying to get some ideas on how to change and improve the looks. Thanks


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jake3404 on 16 Nov 2011 11:08 AM 
So you want to change from a 4-6-0 to a 2-8-0?? 

Barry does make a 4-6-0 drive conversion for bachman locos. As far as the marry of the 2-8-0 drive to a 4-6-0 chasis you are going to have to do a lot of modification. First you have a scale issue, the 4-6-0 is 1:22.5 and the 2-8-0 is 1:20.3. The 2-8-0 drive mechanism is going to be oversized for the 4-6-0. If you buy the 4-6-0 BBT then I think it is actually pretty easy. I have not done one personally but many here have and have said it not that difficult. 



Jake , Barry also makes a 2-8-0 conversion for the Bachmann 4-6-0! this is what Dale is talking about..
it has nothing at all to do with changing scales, and it has nothing at all to do with the Bachmann 1/20.3 scale 2-8-0..
it is simply taking the Bachmann 4-6-0 and putting a BBT 2-8-0 drive under it..
the result looks just like a Bachmann 4-6-0 with a different wheel arrangement:



(not my video or locomotive..I googled for a photo or video and found the video)

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale,
as for changes to the loco..that is up to you! 
Your loco will probably return from BBT looking exactly as it did before, except it will be a 2-8-0 instead of a 4-6-0..
but there will no detail changes to the loco itself..(or so I would expect anyway)

The Bachmann 4-6-0 does have a real prototype..Tweetsie #12:

Photo of Tweetsie 4-6-0 number 12

But a Bachmann 4-6-0 converted to a 2-8-0 does not have any specific prototype..
so you can detail or modify it any way you like, but I dont know if there any
prototype 3-foot gauge 2-8-0's that will have quite the boiler or cab profile of Tweetsie #12..
none that I have seen anyway..but perhaps someone can come up with some good prototype photos
that might be a good match..

failing that, I would just do whatever you want to it! 
detail and alter it according to your tastes, and you will have a very nice locomotive..

Scot


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale,
I have one of Barry's 2-8-0 conversion done to a Sam's Club Christmas Special Bachmann 4-6-0. All I've done is paint and decals.




















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

My bad, I assumed he was using a BBT "Connie" drive and putting a 10-wheeler on that. 

As far as a prototype, I wouls suggest looking at a Denver, South Park & Pacific 2-8-0. They were pretty small 2-8-0's and I think would be a good start. 

I would post a pic of one, but forums keep closing up on me when I try to link anything. Just do a google search and you will find many pictures to work from.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the mid 90s I took a B-mann "Big Hauler" and did a major K-B job on it... Did a scale change to 1/29 on it, narrowed and 
lowered the cab, sectioned the tender as well, think I lowered the domes as well, and probably a bunch other things that I've long 
forgotten about now... The WM had some small Connies that look almost identical to what U see pictured below, their H-3 class...
This was long before anybody made a decent drive for one so I cut up and put together a couple of the mostly worthless existing 
2-6-0 drives, making a 2-8-0 drive for it... It actually worked quite well considering the sorry-assed stuff it was made from, but I 
was always afraid to use it much because it was certain to break with much use... So when Barry came out with his 2-8-0 drive 
several years ago, I got him to build me one an installed in mine, been floggin' the **** out of it ever since... Makes a damn fine 
conversion as far as I'm concerned... Here's a couple of pics, on of it, and one of the prototype...
Paul R...


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The most important consideration in designing this conversion was to locate the 2-8-0's third axle in the same exact location as the 4-6-0's second axle, this saved any modification of the valve gear. The first design change came from a customer in New Jersey who wanted his Blue Comet to use the 2" Bachmann wheels, they fit and I produced a real beauty. The wheel spacing is close, but doable. 

Barry - BBT


----------

